# In search of 28" wheel for Raleigh Tourist



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 26, 2010)

I need a chrome 28" wheel for Raleigh Tourist, the kind with push rod brakes, anybody have one of those?
-Nolan


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 26, 2010)

Yellow Jersey in Madison, WI has them-
http://www.yellowjersey.org/eastbits.html


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, too bad they want $20 for a set of brake pads for them. The cheapest option I can find is ordering them from the UK.


----------



## sam (Feb 28, 2010)

front or rear? 32/40,or 36 hole?


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Mar 1, 2010)

Its a 36 but I ended up buying a rim for $30 + $10 shipping so that wasn't to bad, I would rather spend that much on a new rim than spend that on a new set of $10 brakepads every 6 months.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn, so it turns out that the back rim is 40 spoke and the front rim is 36, I counted the wrong one before I ordered so now I have a rim that will only work for the front when I need the back. I have two options, If someone is in need of an original 28" Sturmey Archer 36 spoke rim I'll sell it for $55 shipped (I'm sure its worth a little more than that) and just order the matching rim for the back. The other option is get a 36 hole 3 speed hub and lace that up. 
-Nolan


----------

